# Comics  > Image Comics >  Death vigil

## nebezial

well this july i'm starting a comic book series called death vigil through image and top cow... so i figured might as well make my  FIRST THREAD EVER!!!!

so, what's death vigil?

 a finite series , 3 arcs 8 issues each (yeah.. i know.. it kinda depends on the initial sales XD let a man hope will ya?)
it is a seires about a group of immortals battling   ancient primordial cosmic chaos and the necromancers that have aligned themselves with it.

they are the death vigil... or as one of them  calls it  death knights. they are not knights, James is just  way tooo into gaming.
they are lead by a mysterious woman who currently calls herself Bernardette , and is often referred to as the reaper.

fair warning...some talking animals may be involved

that...and being written by me, it  may or may not be loaded with humor of both the silly and high brow kind.

FINE, OKAY! I'T S MOSTLY SILLY SHEESH!

and now for our cast of characters!
bernie!


sam

----------


## nebezial

clara


marlene and james

----------


## nebezial

allistor and mia



and much more!

----------


## nebezial

there will be monsters!!!





seriously...3 pics per post is a bit silly limitation XD

----------


## nebezial

there will be...um... attempts of vomiting?


not really sure if that is in any way a selling point but we got it dammit!

and there will be much manliness....  questioned





bah..yknow what...
here is the first 22 pages of issue 1 with some bonuses
issue 1 is oversized   45pages+ so i can afford it!XD

http://nebezial.deviantart.com/art/d...iews-459273719

hope you enjoy it  :Smile:  

should be a fun lil monthly series

so feel free to shoot me any questions that you might have.... lord knows i'm hovering these forums aimlessly as it is XD

----------


## DanTheMan

This looks great!  I've recently discovered your work on Witchblade and Artifacts and have binged out on buying back issues.  I plan on checking out Ravine but haven't run into a copy yet.  Curious if you wrote that as well. Good luck with Death Vigil I'm looking forward to it!  The art looks amazing!

----------


## Arvandor

Utterly, utterly, getting this. Love your work.

----------


## Tayne Japal

Already have the first 2 issues pre-ordered.

----------


## nebezial

DanTheMan- Yes, i am the main writer on Ravine too  :Smile:  book 2 of that is about to be sent to press after some horrendous luck with  putting it together. first i lost over 20 pages in a harddisk malfunction, 

then ron's mother died a tragedy that also had the consequence of derailing his schedule  massively so i had to wait for his final pass over my writing  for a long time. but that is carrying on now...finally 



Arvandor thank you very much i will try not to disappoint  :Smile: 

Tayne Japal much appreciated. especially since preorders nowadays can make or break a book  :Smile:

----------


## RoguishGurl

I will definitely be picking this up.  I can't wait for Book Two of Ravine either.

Thank you so much for sharing those pages with us.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

Looks good, another title added to my list. Lots of great image titles coming this summer.

----------


## Beaux

Dang, this looks awesome! I didn't think I would be interested based on the vagueness of the name, but that's some gorgeous art, and it suits the humor perfectly. I'll definitely be picking this up come July.

Coincidentally, I just found out about your art recently, having seen some excellent Wonder Woman art you did. I may have referred to it as, "one of the best renditions of Wonder Woman that Ive seen." So yeah, count me as a fan.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nebezial

@beaux...yeah the title is a bit pacific rim in nature XD tells very little about it all

meanwhile... just received 200 of blank incentive covers for stores i gotta spam sketches on XD...don't even get the fun of chatting with fellow nerds like i do on conventions. 'tis a solitary job but someone has to do it
first 10 of 200....this is a stage where this is actually fun... let's see how long that lasts XD

----------


## gobSIDES

I saw this on your DA a few weeks ago-so awesome. I have the first issue on pre-order from TFAW. Can't wait.

----------


## nebezial

death vigil, issue 2 snippet

join the vigil, get a free makeover XD (all  makeovers are final and non refundable and involve white hair)

----------


## harashkupo

> due to unforseen technological and health problems death vigil 7 has been late... as you may have noticed.
> issue will be finished tomorrow
> but that will mean about 30 more days till it hits the stores... i can't have that.
> so tomorrow... i will put the future of my comic in your hands
> i will post it online.
> sales have been steadily dropping so ... i guess it can't get much worse. and i don't want my readers and fans who supported the book to
> have to wait any more. book will be printed and published. and if you want to buy and support it still, i will appreciate it of course.
> but i refuse to let everyone wait for 30 more days.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about these problems, I hope everything still works out okay.
Thank you for putting yourself out there for the fans.
This is a great series through and through.

----------


## nebezial

death vigil 7
enjoy, and please ignore the typos. it's pre edit


http://nebezial.deviantart.com/art/d...ised-531498375


01.jpg

----------


## juan678

Thanks Nebezial :Big Grin: 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Nebezial* 
*Death Vigil 8 Preview* 
even if death vigil dies with issue 8, i will make it a death worth remembering!

dis gun get epic!

----------


## armlessphelan

> death vigil 7
> enjoy, and please ignore the typos. it's pre edit
> 
> 
> http://nebezial.deviantart.com/art/d...ised-531498375
> 
> 
> 01.jpg


Thanks, Stjepan. You're the best. :-)

----------


## harashkupo

So what did everyone think about #7?

The flashback was incredibly sweet and it really looks like the stakes are going to be pretty high.   The only thing I was confused about was the magic quill.  I don't really understand what it can do or it's limitations to be exact.

----------


## nebezial

coincidentally with batleplan in issue 6 you will learn about that....


but there is more at play here than just the quill  :Smile:

----------


## juan678

Thanks Nebezial by n 4 Free

----------


## harashkupo

> coincidentally with batleplan in issue 6 you will learn about that....
> 
> 
> but there is more at play here than just the quill


Very cool, thanks.

You know every time I see that quill, I think about Jack Nicholson's Joker where he kills the dude using a quill pen.

----------


## juan678

Thanks Nebezial by _n 5 Free_

----------


## juan678

Thank Nebezial by n 6 Free

----------


## juan678

http://lithana-stia.deviantart.com/a...rnie-535355733

----------


## juan678

http://lithana-stia.deviantart.com/a...igil-466791086

----------


## juan678

fionastaples :Big Grin: 

http://fionastaples.tumblr.com/post/...-stjepan-sejic

----------


## daningotham

Very excited for issue #8 in a couple of weeks!

----------


## klynn

Hey Y'all--Let's make sure to all pre-order and support Stjepan's new series _Switch_ coming out in October.  Hopefully if that does well and _Sunstone_ trades continue to sell well he'll be able to bring _Death Vigil_ back next year.  Stjepan is one of the best creators working in comics who is still woefully under the radar of most readers.  Let's do our best to get his name out there at our comic shops and encourage others to pick up his work.

----------


## daningotham

> Hey Y'all--Let's make sure to all pre-order and support Stjepan's new series _Switch_ coming out in October.  Hopefully if that does well and _Sunstone_ trades continue to sell well he'll be able to bring _Death Vigil_ back next year.  Stjepan is one of the best creators working in comics who is still woefully under the radar of most readers.  Let's do our best to get his name out there at our comic shops and encourage others to pick up his work.


Totally agree.  Switch #1 is already on my October list!

----------


## Harmonica

> Hey Y'all--Let's make sure to all pre-order and support Stjepan's new series _Switch_ coming out in October.  Hopefully if that does well and _Sunstone_ trades continue to sell well he'll be able to bring _Death Vigil_ back next year.  Stjepan is one of the best creators working in comics who is still woefully under the radar of most readers.  Let's do our best to get his name out there at our comic shops and encourage others to pick up his work.


way ahead of you, havent been this excited about preordering in ages  :Big Grin:  thank god for his stubbornness and love for his stories, i wouldnt wanna live in a world where Ravine and Death Vigil didnt get finished

----------


## juan678

*Death Vigil 8 Preview art by Nebezial*

----------


## harashkupo

> *Death Vigil 8 Preview art by Nebezial*


Oh man I can't wait.

I truly love everything about this series.   This was quite the awesome gem.

----------


## juan678

More Preview Nebezial :Smile:

----------


## juan678

New Preview art by Nebezial :Smile:

----------


## juan678

Death Vigil Preview Page 4 and 5 art by Nebezial :Smile:

----------


## Karthak

I do believe the appropriate reaction to this would be something along the lines of "F*****************************ck!"

----------


## juan678

Death Vigil 8 More Preview Nebezial

----------


## daningotham

Oh wow, I guess we are waiting until September 16th now......

https://imagecomics.com/comics/releases/death-vigil-8

----------


## Harmonica

> Oh wow, I guess we are waiting until September 16th now......
> 
> https://imagecomics.com/comics/releases/death-vigil-8


Sejic said, that he will upload the issue on his deviantart when its done so we dont have to wait that long

----------


## BTNLegend

I'm gonna read issues #5 to #7 very slowly from now till whenever #8 gets released. I'm starting to really like Clara. Bernie is still #1, but I like Clara's development. She's beginning to come into her own.

----------


## daningotham

> Sejic said, that he will upload the issue on his deviantart when its done so we dont have to wait that long


Oh, sweet, the wait is killing me!!

----------


## nebezial

should be available by tuesday  :Smile:  i hope you like it :Smile:

----------


## daningotham

> should be available by tuesday  i hope you like it


Thanks Sejic, I can pretty much guarantee you right now I will love it!

----------


## klynn

> should be available by tuesday  i hope you like it


Oh, wow!  That was fast!  Can't wait to read it.  (Except, that this is the end for the foreseeable future, dammit!)

And no worries, I will still buy it both physically and digitally as well as the collected trade when it comes out.  I love this series so much.

----------


## juan678

> should be available by tuesday  i hope you like it


Thanks :Big Grin:  Thanks New

----------


## juan678

More Minipreview :Smile:  art by Nebezial

----------


## nebezial

and here we are.

http://nebezial.deviantart.com/art/d...il-8-555057839

----------


## juan678

> and here we are.
> 
> http://nebezial.deviantart.com/art/d...il-8-555057839


Thanks Nebezial New  :Big Grin:

----------


## juan678

Fan art  because necromancer by hattonslayden

----------


## juan678

Tomorrow

----------


## juan678

_Death Vigil Vol 2 and Miniseries  Cancelled_
Nebezial Twitter
*well... death vigil is dead. sales were shit. another one bites the dust as they say. i think switch will be my last try. kinda getting done*

----------


## nebezial

to elaborate here as some of you have followed this  :Smile: 

it's simple, trade sales numbers have been....underwhelming XD

i have for a while now worked myself hard to detriment of my own health. i have tried keeping failing books alive when market just wasn't there. to keep them alive i have been taking on additional projects and this resulted with my health buckling under pressure

at this point i can't do this anymore. i will see how the sales of switch carry on, but if the market isn't there, i will no longer ruin myself for it. 

so far of all my projects the only one that has found it's readership was sunstone. ironically that one was never meant to be a printed book. go figure XD



thing is, i am not really doing this to get rich or anything. i don't look at other comics sales numbers with envy. i just like telling stories...i'm addicted to that.
but at the end of the day, bills must be paid, and a family must be supported, so i have to abandon my ego and move on. 

don't get me wrong, if by some miracle at some point i make it big with anything, i am going back to finish this thing. hell,of all the books i'm making death vigil had a set 3 arc structure,+ a few additional fun minis. it was a finite project, but for now,it will have to remain a loose end. 

as for what future might bring, who knows, my fingers are crossed. 


Stjepan.

----------


## Shinglepants

Really sorry to hear about Death Vigil, it was a cool book.

*edit

Also, Mr. Sejic, I hope the coming year is kinder to you than this one has been. Both in terms of good health and good comic book sales. I look forward to more Sunstone and Switch.

----------


## klynn

> to elaborate here as some of you have followed this 
> 
> it's simple, trade sales numbers have been....underwhelming XD
> 
> i have for a while now worked myself hard to detriment of my own health. i have tried keeping failing books alive when market just wasn't there. to keep them alive i have been taking on additional projects and this resulted with my health buckling under pressure
> 
> at this point i can't do this anymore. i will see how the sales of switch carry on, but if the market isn't there, i will no longer ruin myself for it. 
> 
> so far of all my projects the only one that has found it's readership was sunstone. ironically that one was never meant to be a printed book. go figure XD
> ...


So sorry to hear this, but you've been honest about your problems, both your health and the dismal sales, all along. It's unfortunate that _Death Vigil_ never found the larger audience it deserved.

Please take care of your health. I love your art and storytelling and will definitely follow all of your future work.

----------


## DavidRA

I kept meant to buy this, but I will order it now. I hope things pick up for you.

----------


## juan678

Nebezial in Twitter
Thanks New :Smile: 
death vigil disappointment... and then... i got some messages... and more messages... a fuckton of messages....
and then i started doing lots and lots of math....thankfully i have a great wife who is by my side... so we decided.... one last try!

next year... i will do *death vigil second arc*.

----------


## klynn

> Nebezial in Twitter
> Thanks New
> death vigil disappointment... and then... i got some messages... and more messages... a fuckton of messages....
> and then i started doing lots and lots of math....thankfully i have a great wife who is by my side... so we decided.... one last try!
> 
> next year... i will do *death vigil second arc*.


This is great news!  Hopefully we fans can encourage more people to try it.

----------


## Tayne Japal

> Nebezial in Twitter
> Thanks New
> death vigil disappointment... and then... i got some messages... and more messages... a fuckton of messages....
> and then i started doing lots and lots of math....thankfully i have a great wife who is by my side... so we decided.... one last try!
> 
> next year... i will do *death vigil second arc*.





He has my support.

----------


## harashkupo

> Nebezial in Twitter
> Thanks New
> death vigil disappointment... and then... i got some messages... and more messages... a fuckton of messages....
> and then i started doing lots and lots of math....thankfully i have a great wife who is by my side... so we decided.... one last try!
> 
> next year... i will do *death vigil second arc*.


So awesome

----------


## Dark-Flux

Sucks balls about Death Vigil sales, but am thankful it'll get one more push next year.

As a side, have you thought about Kickstarting the project Stejpan? I know theres a lot of work involved but theres no doubt in my mind Death Vigil would get funded (have you _seen_ some of the stuff that gets money!?) as there seems to be a decent sized chunk of people who browse and pledge to projects on KS that would otherwise slip their notice if just advertised in previews or whatever. Personally speaking, ive backed about 20 comics on KS and id say 80% of them id never paid attention to in solicits or previews.
If nothing else you could probably cover production costs.
Throw in a few Sunstone prints as rewards and $$$.

Food for thought maybe.

Or hell, Patreon! Every artist and their grandmother has one these days!

----------


## juan678

Death Vigil Vol 2 Cover and art by Nebezeal

----------


## juan678

Nebezial  :Smile: 
had to get the cover done for the solicit

work begins this autumn. it's a story that takes place 15 years before  the original  death vigil, and is about how james and mia met, the adventure they had and how they became friends. it is a story about two kids finding their lost childhood

i always had it planned that inbetween story arcs there were going to be  miniseries  that were very relevant to the main plot while expanding on some character and story development

----------


## Tilty

I know this is an older thread, but god I love this comic so much! It is the one time that I actually splurged and bought actual comics instead of sticking to webcomics, and it was so worth it!! I actually bought a volume for myself and two of my friends, just so we'd all be on the same page with it.

The art in this work is just fantastic, and the artist engages with his fans on every social media platform, both he and his wife are utterly charming, their art is breathtaking, and the story is thrilling. I would recommend this comic to literally anyone!

----------


## Overlord_Thundersnow

Wow!

Instant fan here.   :Big Grin:

----------


## juan678

Fan art by P185  :Cool: by HBDesign

----------


## juan678



----------


## juan678

Nebezial in 2017 Death Vigil :Cool: 

*after switch is done, i will decide whether i will make death vigil lost childhood or the second volume of death vigil in 2017. may end up making a poll..who knows.*

----------


## juan678

*Is the continuation of Death Vigil still happening?*

*Nebezial* _work begins in july_

----------


## daningotham

Wow, I didn't even know there was going to be more Death Vigil.....sweet!

----------


## juan678

Nebezial  new art source twitter

----------


## klynn

Boy I miss these character, especially Sam & Bernie.  Hoping Stjepan gets to return to them eventually.

----------


## harashkupo

> Boy I miss these character, especially Sam & Bernie.  Hoping Stjepan gets to return to them eventually.


Yep, loved these characters.

----------


## juan678

More new Sketch Nebezial Today source Twitter

----------


## juan678

:Cool:

----------


## juan678



----------


## juan678

Nebezial Death Vigil vol 2
Are there going to be anymore releases of Death Vigil? I've been in wait for it so badly.

* Nebezial yes. planning for next summer*

----------


## juan678

Update Nebezial

death vigil entire first storyarc. second one begins in july 2019, funded by people's support on patreon. exciting year ahead

https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...66699436646400

----------


## juan678



----------


## daningotham

> Update Nebezial
> 
> death vigil entire first storyarc. second one begins in july 2019, funded by people's support on patreon. exciting year ahead


Yay!  So happy this is coming back!  I'm going to have to re-read Death Vigil again now before the new stuff comes out.

----------


## juan678



----------


## juan678

Vol  2 preview Nebezial

https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...11947299786752

----------


## juan678



----------


## Tayne Japal

Looking good

----------


## juan678

Death Vigil Prologue page 1 -12

https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...77320933449729

----------


## juan678

more minipreview

https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...87128919871488

----------


## juan678

https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...23509117538304

----------


## juan678

https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...36413719011335

----------


## juan678

https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...52682148835337

----------


## juan678

https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...52682148835337

----------


## juan678

https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...38568575901696


https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...26843454697472

https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...87128919871488

----------


## juan678

new preview vol 2

https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...37767974027267


https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...10713577353218

----------

